# Deft X and Fire-Foxes FF4 HID photos and beamshots



## tatasal (Apr 5, 2018)

*Deft X and Fire-Foxes FF4 HID photos and beamshots*
Camera used: OnePlus5T cell phone default setting:




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
83 meters:



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Deft X to 820 meters, handheld, breast-height:



[/IMG]


----------



## djjoonie (Apr 5, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for the comparison. Deftx is like laser!


----------



## XeRay (Apr 13, 2018)

The light color seems to have a green hue to it as well.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 14, 2018)

Can you tell me what size or model that Nikon lense cover is? I thought there was a Canon one too?

The original thread on this on another sight where that was talked about died and I cannot find any info on it. I want to buy one for mine.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 14, 2018)

You need a threaded or snap-in 67 mm lens cover for your FF4. I use a 67mm with spring loaded tabs and prefer it over plain screw in place covers.


----------



## tatasal (Apr 16, 2018)

XeRay said:


> The light color seems to have a green hue to it as well.



Actually that green hue in the photos cannot be seen in real life. I wonder why it looks like that in the photo, but it's only all warm yellowish stream of light.

De-domed XPG-S2 become much warmer, more yellowish. In broad daylight, when aiming a beam to a white-painted concrete wall, you can very well see a yellow hotspot.

My cellphone's camera is not showing an accurate representation of the hue.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 21, 2018)

Part of the yellowness actually is caused by the Wavien collar. The collar basically does the same thing as de-doming does (Photons get "recycled" inside the phosphor), so you basically get double the tint-shift compared to just de-doming.


----------



## Husker (Dec 11, 2018)

I sold my Deft-X quite a while ago, I know...Big mistake!!!

I'm gonna try to find another Throw Handheld Flashlight, less expensive.

What is available that has great throw nowadays?


----------



## ampdude (Dec 15, 2018)

Love my Fire-Foxes. I wish they would make them again!! I won't sell them for anything, they still stomp high output LED lights.


----------



## Enderman (Dec 15, 2018)

Husker said:


> I sold my Deft-X quite a while ago, I know...Big mistake!!!
> 
> I'm gonna try to find another Throw Handheld Flashlight, less expensive.
> 
> What is available that has great throw nowadays?



MF 04 and BLF GT
Both are reflector lights though and have spill.
If you want an aspheric thrower there isn't anything more powerful than the deft X available ATM, the Lance of Ra is out of stock and the 3.5Mcd modded BLF GT just recently sold and it was a one-off.


----------



## Rasher (Dec 16, 2018)

Enderman said:


> ...the 3.5Mcd modded BLF GT just recently sold and it was a one-off.


I seriously regret not pulling the trigger on that one - it looked beautifully built, and seemed like a bargain.


----------



## Busa Dave (Dec 16, 2018)

djjoonie said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the comparison. Deftx is like laser!



Yes it is---LOVE MINE. Would be the last one of my lights I would part with! Is great to use in the field because it is such a narrow beam with almost zero spill.... It is too mad Michael threw in the towel at OMG.


----------



## One missed call 2 (May 22, 2019)

Now if only they released an FF5!! FF4 is still one of my favorites!


----------

